# Scariest games ever



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been Googling for scary games and everyone of them keeps listing Amnesia: The Dark Descent as the "Scariest Game Evah!". So I downloaded it and after 2 hours of playing I'm rather disappointed It's not what I would call scary. 

So, I'm going to ask for opinions here. Before you post keep in mind the following games are not scary. any of the F.E.A.R games, Dead Space, Doom3, any of the Silent Hill games, any of the Resident Evil games. Also I don't have any consoles (PC is the ultimate :yay) So even if they are scary, no Siren, or any of those other Japanese horror games, I forget their names now. Okay just no console games.

Okay, Go.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Well how far did you get in Amnesia? As you get farther it starts getting creepy, and did you play at night with headphones?

Their aren't many horror games for PC that I know of, other than the ones you've listed :3


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Tibble said:


> Well how far did you get in Amnesia? As you get farther it starts getting creepy, and did you play at night with headphones?
> 
> Their aren't many horror games for PC that I know of, other than the ones you've listed :3


My head phones are broken, and whilst I didn't play at night my room is pitch black anyway. I'm somewhere in the prison.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

aww Amnesia is good 1 but the best scary "Game" is the Siren lounge inside the creepy house on Playstation Home


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> My head phones are broken, and whilst I didn't play at night my room is pitch black anyway. I'm somewhere in the prison.


That's like the scariest location! And I ran out of tinderboxes! Hiss

And you really think silent hill isn't scary? 0_0


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought the first Bioshock was pretty creepy.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you tried _Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth_?

Another one, though I haven't played it yet (it's sitting on my desktop now), is _the white chamber_, which is actually a freeware game.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/vsrecommendedgames/images/1/18/1246521383424.jpg

Here's a list of scary games. Also I'd like to make a mention of two games that are not on this list but deserve mentioning:

Scp 087 which is downloadable.

and The Nameless Game which never saw international release.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/vsrecommendedgames/images/1/18/1246521383424.jpg
> 
> Here's a list of scary games. Also I'd like to make a mention of two games that are not on this list but deserve mentioning:
> 
> ...


That's a nice list but Planescape: Torment should not be on the lol, I remember playing as a kid and I did not find it scary o.o


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/vsrecommendedgames/images/1/18/1246521383424.jpgand The Nameless Game which never saw international release.


That's promising


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's promising


It actually is pretty scary both in controls and the feel of it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Try Condemned 1, 2 unlike other videogames they actually understood something about horror, a lot of it is implied. To have statues change position behind you motioning to follow you but never following through, as though in a dream without memory, dismissing the idea of distance between you and your pursuers, it was dark and kafkaesque at times. A statue or mannequin or those shambling, somnambulating, illuminados show absolutely no malition in particular which makes them capable of anything, and that is far more terrifying than any individual who lurches out to attack you lol, it's almost as though people have it inbred into them to respect indifference, it implies a greater force behind someone, when all their motions appear baseless..something to learn from that I think, it's no wonder to me people find reserved individuals intimidating.. and active imagination finds absolute indifference far more terrifying than any old pissed off chap or ogre...an intention, not of this world, nothing that ever positively discriminates. I liked the way things fell in and out of consciousness in the Condemned series, wheelchairs wheel onto the screen as though pushed and then appear to be wedged to the floor, those visions like a dream without memory or. Never entirely sure of yourself with that game. My favourite horror adventure still has to be resident evil 4 though for it's open world and that feeling of absolute indipendence. That feeling of being overwhelmed and a whole world hostile in that sombre pensive silence. Both those games realised that silence and suggestion...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/vsrecommendedgames/images/1/18/1246521383424.jpg
> 
> Here's a list of scary games. Also I'd like to make a mention of two games that are not on this list but deserve mentioning:
> 
> ...


Quite a few games on that list, I haven't seen mentioned in other threads yet. I'll be sure to check those out. Thank you to the others posting here as well, of course.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Tibble said:


> That's like the scariest location! And I ran out of tinderboxes! Hiss
> 
> And you really think silent hill isn't scary? 0_0


I haven't been using the tinderboxes :lol

I would call Silent Hill, creepy, but not scary. Still really good games though. I am enjoying Amnesia, it's a good game, it's just disappointing that it's not as scary as so many people made it out to be.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Akili said:


> Another one, though I haven't played it yet (it's sitting on my desktop now), is _the white chamber_, which is actually a freeware game.


_Now _I've played it. I definitely recommend it. It's pretty short, and just a point-and-click puzzler, but it's got some very creepy stuff in it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

There's no way anyone's played Amnesia and didn't jump or tense up at least once throughout the game. Playing in a dark room and using surround sound headphones helps a lot. The last few hours were some of the worst, but the prison area was pretty eerie.

[Spoiler=]I couldn't help but gag at the rapist's death near the end. That wasn't a jump scare or anything, just the SOUNDS were so... Ugh... I'm not eating anything tonight.[/Spoiler]


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Spoilerish: (How the hell do you use the spoiler tags on SAS? I know I've seen them used somewhere on here a while ago.)


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#Spoiler


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Amnesia is not scary at all. I don't see what the fuss is about.:afr

But fear 1 and 2 are good, and theres a half life 2 mod called 'nightmare house 1 or 2' thats pretty awesome as well. :clap


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> theres a half life 2 mod called 'nightmare house 1 or 2' thats pretty awesome as well. :clap


Thanks for the info, I think I"ll try these and hopefully not have to explain why I'm screaming and crying in my room at night .


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I couldn't help but gag at the rapist's death near the end. That wasn't a jump scare or anything, just the SOUNDS were so... Ugh... I'm not eating anything tonight.


That's the worst kind of scare for me. The unseen... and when I don't see anything explicit, my brain fills itself with the most horrific things. There's no one better at scaring me to death than my own brain.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I remember being really creeped-out by "The Thing" on PC in the early 2000's.

Yeah, it was based on the Kurt Russell movie.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I remember enjoying 'Manhunt' on the ps2 about 10 years ago. I know that game got banned in lots of countries, hardly suprising seeing as the game was the equivalent of a underground snuff film.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Dead space 1 and 2


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think games can scare me, but they can startle me. I don't see the point in them.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Amnesia is friggin' scary. I've played games like RE, Dead Space and Doom 3 but Amnesia takes the cake.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

There is one level in Thief: Deadly Shadows that is the scariest I have played. Shalebridge Cradle, the beginning is the scariest part. You have to like stealth games tho.
I still haven't played Amnesia yet, partly because of seeing peoples reactions to it on YouTube :afr


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends on what you are playing on. And if you are able to go back a console generation without holding the graphics against the games.

I love games of the horrer genre variety. Some of the best I've played on Xbox are:
Manhunt
The Suffering
The Suffering: Ties that Bind

Xbox 360:
Condemned 2- not eerie, but intense because guys jump out of no where and you are left to find whatever you can nearby to defend yourself. I really got the feeling of helplessness while playing this one.

I'm open to other suggestions - RE games are alright, and I'm stoked for the Silent Hill HD Collection because I haven't played any of them.


----------

